# فقاسات بيض اوتوماتيك ، ماكينات تفريخ



## ابو ودود (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



سعات تبدا من
حضانه 10,000 بيضه
حضانه 15,000 بيضه
حضانه 20,000 بيضه
حضانه 30,000 بيضه
حضانه 40,000 بيضه
حضانه 60,000 بيضه
حضانه 78,000 بيضه
حضانه 115,200 بيضه



المواصفات مكونات اوربيه البودى الخارجى ايطالى
مواصفات وتصميم اوربى اوتوماتيك كامل
قراءه وتحكم فى الحرارة والرطوبة والتقليب
انظمه انذار متكامل
اعلى نسب الفقس والجودة فى الكتكوت



مطلوب وكلاء فى الدول العربية
للاستفسار والشراء الاتصال على 
01014563646
من خارج مصر
00201014563646
*​


----------

